# 2 bedroom apartment in Sydney



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear All,
I'm thinking of buying a 2-bedroom apartment in Sydney near train station, preferably within 40 minutes to Central.
Can anyone give me some advice?
Thank you so much!


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

May be you can give more info, like:
- would this be an investment property or is it for you to live in?
- do you want to be close to good schools?
- do you prefer newer suburbs or older more establishes suburbs
.... etc.


----------



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

My own use. Close to central. 
Thank you.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

IslaWright said:


> I would suggest Barcom Ave, it is a great option for hat you need.


With an average price of $1.5 million for a 2 bed,1 bathroom unit, in that area.


----------



## dinhdzat (Dec 28, 2016)

To far central. i have only motobike


----------



## francofunghi (Jan 5, 2017)

What is your budget?


----------



## WillBeavis (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the information!


----------

